# Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,
bei einer meiner Spinnruten hat sich kürzlich die Einlage aus dem Spitzenring / Endring verabschiedet. 

Die Einlage an sich ist noch gut. So wie mir das aussieht hat der Kleber wohl nachgegeben (gebrochen)?

Was denkt ihr, kann man die Einlage, wieder reinkleben - hält das? oder ist ein neuer Spitzenring fällig? 

Anbei mal 2 Bilder.


----------



## Santy (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Mit Sekundenkleber punktuell fixieren, entfetten, mit gutem Epoxy die Lücken füllen. Oder einfach 'n 5er für'n Neuen bezahlen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Hallo,

das beste ist ein neuer Ring. Kostet ein paar Euro und macht dir jeder Gerätehändler. Selbermachen geht auch. Alten Ring mit Feuerzeug erwärmen und abziehen. Heisklebestift mit Feuerzeug erwärmen, Rutenspitze damit einschmieren, neuen Ring aufstecken und fertig. Überstehenden Kleber kann man mit dem Fingernagel entfernen. Der Innendurchmesser des Spitzenringes sollte 0,2mm größer sein als die Rutenspitze.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, kann man die Einlage, wieder reinkleben - hält das? oder ist ein neuer Spitzenring fällig?



Mit 2K Epoxyd Kleber wird das dauerhaft halten. Wenn du keinen daheim herumliegen hast, kannst du aber eigentlich schon über einen neuen Spitzenring nachdenken, der ist auch nicht viel teuer als der Kleber. Auf der anderen Seite taugt der für viele Reparaturen an Angelruten, vom Griff bis zur Bindung, auch ist das Ringeinkleben die schnellste Methode bei Ringbrüchen, die ja nun nicht nur an der Spitze vorkommen.


----------



## wobbler68 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Hallo

Beim kleinsten Ring ,der die höchste Belastung hat ,würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Neu machen!!!
Ob selbst oder vom Gerätehändler ist dir überlassen.Kostet max 10€.


Ich hebe immer von alten Ruten die Ringe auf,so habe ich fast immer Ersatz.:q
Da nehme ich auch mal alte Ruten von Bekannten,zum ausschlachten, mit. 
Selbst beim Sperrmüll bin ich schon fündig geworden.


Ich selbst habe schon einige male  Ringeinlagen neu eingeklebt,jedoch nur die weiter unten an der Rute sind.
Da ist die "Klebefläche"größer und die Belastung geringer.Dafür reicht dann Sekundenkleber oder auch Pattex .:q

Habe grade die Bilder gesehen.Totalschaden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Deine 2 Bilder scheinen verschollen zu sein Franz.

Egal, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die Ringeinlage noch intakt aber herausgefallen?

Wenn ja, würd ich gerade beim Spitzenring keinerlei Experimente mit Klebern usw. machen.
Eigentlich werden diese Einlagen ja eingepresst, und wenn die bei dir rausgefallen aber selbst noch i.O. ist, wird der Ring selber das nicht mehr sein können (Innendurchmesser zu groß damit diese rausfallen konnte, verzogen etc.).
Da würde ich direkt den Ring wechseln, ist doch einfach und schnell gemacht.


----------



## Franky (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> Da würde ich direkt den Ring wechseln, ist doch einfach und schnell gemacht.



Und so, wie der Rahmen aussieht, wird der Kleber auch nicht wirklich lange auf der korrodierten Oberfläche halten! Keine Experimente - einmal neu! Könnt sogar billiger sein, als die Tube Klebstoff!


----------



## fischbär (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Ich würde alles richtig gut reinigen und entfetten (Fett hindert Epoxy-Verbindungen) und mit 2K Epoxy einkleben. Wenn Du den Ring tauscht, schädigst Du auf jeden Fall die Rute. Wieso also machen?


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Wer trägt noch gestopfte Socken!?


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Wenn du den neuen Ring selber machst brauchst Du den Klebstoff auch. Würde also für eine langsamtrocknende Kombipackug Uhu endfest votieren. 
Grüße von der Naab


----------



## Maxthecat (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Eigentlich sollte der wieder zu machen sein . Alte Reste vom Kleber am Spitzenring entfernen , beide Teile entfetten und den Sic-Ring und innen den Rahmen auch reinigen . Dann Kleber (Epoxi 5 Minuten ) in den Rahmen und etwas am Sic Ring außen .

Wenn der Ring richtig sitzt mit einem Zahnstocher noch Epoxi  an der Außenkante Rhahmen und Sic-Ring dünn auftragen von beiden Seiten . Etwa 24 Std. trocknen lassen . So sollte es denn auch vernünftig halten .

So habe ich es bei Ruten gemacht wo der Sic-Ring abgeplatzt -beschädigt war und ich einen neuen Ring verklebt habe . Sofern der Rahmen selbst nicht verbogen oder verrostet ist geht das ohne Probleme zu machen .


----------



## Seele (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Alles viel zu viel Aufwand, sieht ja schon gut gebraucht aus. Günstigen Ring gibts für 2-3 Euro, mit dem Cuttermesser die Wicklung weg schneiden, Ring KURZ erwärmen und abziehen. 
Neuen Ring drauf fertig. 

Wenn du möchtest kann jetzt das Wickeln mal üben, ich mach aber bei meinen Ruten nur auf expliziten Wunsch eine Wicklung hin, denn dann ist sowas einfacher und schöner zu reparieren.  

Andere Alternative grob einkleben und warten bis wir uns nächstes mal treffen, das kann ich dir sogar am Wasser reparieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. 

Also, ich habe jetzt mal geschaut. 
Ich hatte noch ein bisschen 2k-Kleber rumliegen und habe versucht den Ring jetzt mal wieder einzukleben. 

Ich habe vorsichtig versucht die Einlage und den Ring von Kleberesten zu befreien (mit Messer, Feuerzeug und Schleifpapier) und sauber zu machen. 

Dann mit dem Zahnstocher vorsichtig 2K-Kleber aufgetragen und das Ding eingeklebt. 

Mal gucken ob und wie lange das funktioniert. Spätestens im Winter gibts dann einen neuen Ring.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Warum nen neuen? Wenn das hält würde ich das lassen! Sieht doch gut aus!

Sei froh, dass er so gut rein ging... Mir ist meine Travelrute runtergefallen und da sind fast alle Ringe rausgeplatzt. Habe mir neue Einlagen besorgt, aber noch nicht alle wieder drin. Selbst mit erhitzen hab ich noch nicht alle wieder reingebracht... Das ist vielleicht n Scheixxx!!! ;-)


----------



## Maxthecat (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

So und wenn du nun noch an der Wulst um den Sic-Ring zum rahmen beidseitig dünn Epoxy aufträgst mit dem Zahnstocher fällt der so leicht auch nicht mehr raus .

Wenn das nicht hält kaufst eben einen neuen passenden Spitzenring und klebst den mit Heißkleber dran . Wer braucht schon ne Zierwicklung davor . Würde dich auch wieder 2 Rollen vorfixiertes (Magenta und Silber ) Bindegarn und das kleinste Gebinde 2 K Rutenlack kosten . Da bist mit Versand auch leicht 30 € los 
Beim Spitzenring nicht unbedingt nötig , bei den anderen Einsteg oder Zweisteg Ringen musste ja den Rutenring neu anwickeln und lackieren .

Mehr Aufwand ist es bei Teleruten ,falls da einer der Ringe kaputt ist. Da müssen denn die meisten Ringe alle runter damit man an das Teilstück kommt wo der Ring ersetzt werden muss . Denn ist man froh wenn der Rahmen in Ordnung ist und man nur einen neuen Sic-Ring einkleben braucht !


----------



## Maxthecat (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sic-Einlage wieder einkleben?*

Ja manche Sic- Ringe flutschen so rein ,bei anderen braucht es sanfte Gewalt . Ich haben denn den Ring angesetzt und von beiden Seiten kleine Holzbrettchen darauf . Denn gaaanz vorsichtig den Ring eindrücken mit einer Zange . Immer nur Stück für Stück und schauen wo der Ring noch nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzt .


----------

